# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  [Vietsub] Diamond - SNSD

## dauhalan

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

[Fany] When the snow begins to fly, above the smoky, smoky sky, you came along like a snowflake, and brightened up my day
[Taeyeon] There is just one thing I need on this snowy winter day
Call me a fool to love you, but I want nothing but you
[Sooyoung] Oh, I have to hear your voice, the one that brings me joy
[Seohyun] And your warmth slowly wraps around my heart... boy, can't you see?

[ALL] The lights are shining on me, and it's like a diamond
I'm spinning around, rocking around like a diamond
[Yuri] That's because I'm filled with emotions

[Jessica] Everybody's waiting for the holidays
Candies and toys of silver trays
And there is one thing special
Boy, you are my present
[Sunny] There is just one thing I need on this snowy winter day
Call me a fool to love you, but I want nothing but you
[Yoona] Oh, I have to hear your voice, the one that brings me joy
[Yuri] And your warmth slowly wraps around my heart... boy, can't you see?

[ALL] The lights are shining on me, and it's like a diamond
I'm spinning around, rocking around like a diamond
[Hyoyeon] That's because I'm filled with emotions
[Sunny] That's because I'm filled with emotions

[Jessica] You're shining, you're gleaming
[Seohyun] Oh, you melt me like white snow, oh
[Fany] You're shining, you're gleaming
[Taeyeon] And your warmth slowly wraps around my heart
Boy, can't you see

[ALL] The lights are shining on me, and it's like a diamond
I'm spinning around, rocking around like diamonds
[Seohyun] To your heart
The lights are shining on me, and it's like a diamond
I'm spinning around, rocking around like a diamond
[Jessica] That's because I'm filled with emotions
[Fany] That's because I'm filled with emotions 


Bài này rất hay nghe có  cảm giác giáng sinh  :hehe:

----------

